# Pro Haunt Information



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

I like this package and think that it is packed with TONS of information, that suits every pro Haunter's Needs.
If anyone is interested in purchasing this resource thorough the provided link, it will be appreciated. I will get a small kickback, which will help me fund a "major prop purchase" I want it REAL BAD!
If you decide to check out the product without going through this link, thats cool too, its still a good resource.

http://www.hauntideakit.com/cgi-bin/affiliates/click.cgi?pete

Screamhaunt


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

Has anyone ever order any of these products? Are they good? I'm apprehensive about spending good money on something that seems good but could turn out to be amature.


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

I totally understand your thoughts.

The way I see it is this, they give you a bunch of cool things for the money. I have seen a single video go for 30 bucks.

I myself want a Hauntideakit.

LOL, in fact, instead of receiving funds for the purchases, I wound up telling them that I want kit instead.

I like to have all of the Haunt Resources I can find, because the more info the Merrier.

Good question though, if anyone has information on the kit, it will be appreciated.


----------

